# Photo : qui contacter a la SNCF pour obtenir un renseignement précis ?



## Amok (10 Mai 2005)

Je sais, ce post n'a pas à proprement parler sa place ici puisqu'il ne présente pas de création ou un site portfolio. Pourtant je pense qu'il a plus de chance de trouver une réponse dans la communauté des graphistes et photographes (qui ont peut être eu un jour l'info que je recherche) qu'au bar... Et puis il y a tellement de gens qui passent sur MacG que un miracle est toujours possible !

Voila. Je réalise actuellement à titre personnel des photos de gares désaffectées. Comme je n'avais pas envie de compter sur mon instinct ou mon flair pour les trouver, je me suis dit que le mieux était de contacter le conseil général de ma région, qui doit posséder ce genre de renseignement. Leur réponse fut relativement rapide pour un mail passé à l'administration (10 jours !!!!!!!) et fidèle à l'idée que je me faisais d'eux :

_Bonjour, 

Nous vous informons que nous ne pouvons donner suite à votre demande. 

Cordialement_ 

Je ne commenterais pas la réponse, autant sur le fond que la forme . 

Alors je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux s'adresser directement à Dieu, puisque les saints ne savaient pas. Mail à la SNCF (ceux qui vont nous faire aimer le train, comme le dit la pub). Là c'est plus rapide : réponse une heure après...

_bonjour,
nous n'avons pas ce type d'information.
Salutations._

Alors y a t-il ici quelqu'un qui sait à qui je peux m'adresser, ou qui bosse à la SNCF, ou qui a un cousin qui est cheminot, ou qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui travaille au siège, pour obtenir cette info ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Salut Amok 

Courageux tu est 

La dernière gare que j'ai photographié était le Gare TGV de Lyon Saint Exupery,
j'ai directement téléphoné à leur service de presse (à Lyon St Ex), l'attachée de
presse devait normalement en référer à la région pour l'autorisation, mais m'a
juste demandé finalement un mail comme quoi je ne faisais pas une utilisation
commerciale des images. Donc dieu dans ce cas semble être le conseil régional
ou un truc du genre.

Bonne chance, cela semble plus facile pour les "grosses" gares qui ont un service de presse,
maintenant un de ces services pourra peut être te renseigner comment remonter à la source...

Oublies les mails et soit patient au téléphone


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2005)

tente ta chance sur le site de "la vie du rail"


----------



## alan.a (10 Mai 2005)

Il y a quelques années, j'avais contacté la SNCF pour savoir s'il y avait des locaux disponibles à la vente pour faire un loft.
Il y a un service spécialisé qui connait le patrimoine. Je ne sais plus si c'est le service du domaine (comme pour l'état) ou du patrimoine. Tout compte fait, c'est peut être encore un autre nom 

Mais en 2 coups de fil à la SNCF j'avais eu ses coordonnées, très facilement. (c'est le même responsable que celui qui s'occupe de louer des entrepots etc.)


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2005)

Merci de vos réponses. Comme d'hab, j'ai trouvé sur le site  d'un amateur passionné... 

Alan, j'ai pensé a toi et a tes séries en visitant ce site : "_C'est la 2éme version de bâtiment Standard intermédiaire dit "à 5 portes" mis en oeuvre par le PLM. Les linteaux des ouvertures du rez de chaussée adoptent le type : "arc surbaissé", l'étage garde un linteau droit pour ses ouvertures.
Les extentions possédent un toit terrasse, qui sera remplacé par une toiture à pans dans les versions suivantes. Il reste toujours aussi richement décoré, il a conservé ses volets typiques du sud et son auvent conçus pour protèger du soleil. La construction est agréablement encadrée d'arbres et arbustes._" Les commentaires auraient pu être écrits par toi !


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2005)

En pensant à "la vie du rail", je me rappelle que comme toute ancienne administration, la SNCF possède des clubs Photo ouverts à tous qui devraient te filer toutes les ficelles pour pouvoir shooter sans souci (sachant que les photographies en gares sont interdites en théorie et limitées à l'accord des différents responsables hiérarchiques Nationaux, Régionaux, Locals et jusqu'au Chef de Gare pour les gares en activité...)

promis, dès que j'amerris dans le Golfe, je t'envoie une photo d'une jolie ancienne Gare devenu une petite maison de campagne pour des anglais sympathiques...


----------

